# whatto put in a 16 foot tank



## cretinHOP

the tank will be 16 feetx40"x25"


----------



## SerraNBAPygo

rhoms or mannys if it would work.


----------



## cretinHOP

tyhat would be a MIX of rhombs and mannys not one or the other


----------



## DC_Cichlid

I think you should scrap the fish idea, go with.. hmmmm..............

Ok, go with like mice er something.. mice are really cool. You could get so many i that big tank of yours... what do ya say...?

Jk, anyways... I say go with 3 Rhoms, 20 supers, and 3 mannys.


----------



## rchan11

How many gallon?


----------



## cretinHOP

800 but its kinda shallow


----------



## joefromcanada

its 833 gallons


----------



## cretinHOP

well i was rounding it out because its not gonne be full to the rim


----------



## rchan11

Ps don't need a very deep tank, and you have the perfect length for them to swim.


----------



## insomnia

Wow 16 feet, thats one LONG tank. Where you going to put it?


----------



## DC_Cichlid

In his house...


----------



## insomnia

heh yeah, but I'm wondering how many houses have 16 foot long rooms!


----------



## cretinHOP

like almost all houses have 16 foot rooms 16 feet isnt that big dude go get a tape and measure the rooms in your house and youll see


----------



## insomnia

Hmm, maybe you're right, I haven't checked how long 16 feet is on tape measure...Or maybe you all live in huge houses







Anyhow, that tank will be a sweet one.


----------



## cretinHOP

im thinking of every rhomb varient lol..brazil/puru/vinny/guyana a few spilos...5 and a few supers...15


----------



## oldnavycb

Make a sick shoal with like 50 piraya


----------



## cretinHOP

woukd you vote already!


----------



## cretinHOP

i would only put 15 piraya in that for life


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz

i cant even imagine a f*cking 16 foot long tank....and its almost 4 feet wide...wow...thats f*cking insane...it seems kinda unmanageable tho...30 piranhas...goodluck dude...wonder how much the food and decor and other equipment will cost...but hey if you can afford, do it

good luck on the project...id just go rhoms and mannys...although i do like elongs a lot too


----------



## jiggy

i say do a sick shoal of pygos and throw in some rhoms in there too.. get them all when they r like .5 inch.. get like 20 rbp, 20 supers, 20 caribe, 20 piraya, and 20 terns and like 10 rhoms.. and let them grow out and eliminate the weak.. by the time they r like 8 inches you should only have like 40-50 left and they will all be the strongest..

also throw some exodons in there.. and a red tail cat

i bet a shoal like that could finish a baby pig


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz

more like a baby elephant


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz

and thats way to much money to buy like 100 piranha and then jsut watch like 60 die...id cry


----------



## jiggy

no way.. if ur buyign like 20 of each.. ur can probably get them for like $1 each


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz

thats ok i guess...i cant even imagine 100 baby piranha in a tank...thats insane...but jiggy u gotta agree that food is gonna be a grip


----------



## EZ_Ian

gonna have to set up rabbit cages and start breeding rabbits to feed that shoal


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz

thats sick...id throw up watching them eat a rabbit


----------



## EZ_Ian

m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:


> thats sick...id throw up watching them eat a rabbit


 i was joking


----------



## jiggy

u could probably set up a deal with a local supermarket or butcher or fish market.. tell them that u will go there every day or every couple of days at a certain time to pick up scraps.. like fish guts or pig ears and weird sh*t like that.. or fish that arent fresh enough to sell


----------



## cretinHOP

i work aty a restaurant i can get a ton of cod scraps like everyday...but i would just breed convicts as well for live food


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz

i guess thats a pretty good idea...if they are easy to breed itll save u a lot of paper and time


----------



## 351winsor

DC_Piranha said:


> I think you should scrap the fish idea, go with.. hmmmm..............
> 
> Ok, go with like mice er something.. mice are really cool.
> 
> Jk, anyways... I say go with 3 Rhoms, 20 supers, and 3 mannys.


 how about no.You should get a sh*t loud of red bellies and feed the mice to the reds.


----------



## 351winsor

DC_Piranha said:


> I think you should scrap the fish idea, go with.. hmmmm..............
> Ok, go with like mice er something.. mice are really cool.


 how about no.You should get a sh*t loud of red bellies and feed the mice to the reds.


----------



## 351winsor

oops


----------



## traumatic

lets keep serras solitary and get a shoal of paraya prob about 10 or 12


----------



## fiveo93

i'd go with 25 supers and 25 caribe


----------



## cretinHOP

why keep serras solitary? ina tank that big you can have a few.


----------



## EZ_Ian

think of how much beer you could put in that tank








party at cretin's house


----------



## yonam

How 'bout (25) piraya, (25) caribe, (25) srbp's, (25) ternz


----------



## cretinHOP

EZ i only like dark beer so thatd be hella expensive lmao...imagine 800 gallons of guiness or becks dark or some other beer lol...but yeah man now youre talking why make the tank a shoal? i can have a natural numbered shoal... 20 and some serras...do you know how much 100 p's would be? say i got the supers for 15 each...375..caribe for 30...750...terns for 30...750..piraya for 50...1250...and im talking deals here because id be buying so many that would be...3,125$ and most of them would die i would only have like 40 fish in say 5 years. and what if i get a canibilistic piranha or two?...id have even less.


----------



## cretinHOP

i personally think the peruvian tank would work the best but i might have a mix of rhombs just fopr the hellof it and the rest would be peruvian fish


----------



## EZ_Ian

my vote was for the peru tank


----------



## EZ_Ian

....or beer :beer:


----------



## traumatic

cretinHOP said:


> why keep serras solitary? ina tank that big you can have a few.










......until you end up w/ one left


----------



## cretinHOP

lolno man..george knows someone who had 8 rhomsb a bunch of gold spilos and a few pygos in a 20 foot longx40" tank he said it was 2,000 gallons. it worked and the rhombs spawned btw..my tank is only 4 feet shorter and will have less serras


----------



## cretinHOP

if you remember s.rhombeus spawned in a 1k gallon pond in florida WHICH IM SURE PRETTY MUCH FITS THE DEMENTIONS OF NOT less THAN MY TANK


----------



## MR HARLEY

cretinHOP said:


> lolno man..george knows someone who had 8 rhomsb a bunch of gold spilos and a few pygos in a 20 foot longx40" tank he said it was 2,000 gallons. it worked and the rhombs spawned btw..my tank is only 4 feet shorter and will have less serras


Im not tyring to start an argument but , why do you want to do this ? because you think you can ?

Your tank is not 1000 gallons is it ? I thought I read that it was like 860 or something ?

Like Traumatic said your gonna end up with 1 rhom ......

Just because George knows him and that guy is doing it , doesent make it right ...

Its real common around here to shoal Rhoms ..........Yea Right








Lots of people are doing it ........







NOT









IMO you should do alittle more research on this subject before you dive into anything you cant handle .......









Do you even know the maintenance behind that size tank? and what you need to run it ?

Just some advice nothing personnel


----------



## l2ob

cretinHOP said:


> like almost all houses have 16 foot rooms 16 feet isnt that big dude go get a tape and measure the rooms in your house and youll see


 ya my room is about 14 feet long..and my basement is about 16 or more so its not uncommon


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

I´d try it all...different Serra and Pygo especies together...







!


----------



## TheGreatHoe

i think it'd be kewl if u got liek 2 elongs or something and u were the first person to breed some rare breed in captivity


----------



## MR HARLEY

TheGreatHoe said:


> i think it'd be kewl if u got liek 2 elongs or something and u were the first person to breed some rare breed in captivity


 How do you knwo if you get a male and a female ?


----------



## traumatic

Mr. Hannibal said:


> I´d try it all...different Serra and Pygo especies together...:nod: !


 HA! easy for you to say bro, you can just grab some bait and go fishing. lol, I'd love to be able to do that.


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz

god damn...how much have uspent so far on this project?

filters and equipment gonna cost u like 300-500 dollars at the least

then fish are gonna cost u like a grand if ur buying wut these ppl are telling u like 100 piranha

then maintanance...ooo i dont even wanna think about that....

do u really think its worth it to build such a large f*cking tank and stick it in your house?

id go with spilos cuz i like em so much


----------



## cretinHOP

maintinence...I know plenty. And just because it doesnt happen often doesnt mean it wont my tanks footprint is larger than a 1,000 gallon tank but just because it is shorter in HIGHt it is lessgallons...which doesnt mean anything really considering 25" is perfectly deep. The tank will be on constant auto change the filters will be custom with a few powerfilters for removing some floating matter to aid the main filter. This is a risk and no amount of research is going to change the fact that it is a risk but the fact remains that it has been accomplished in a very large tank and in a 1,000 gallon pond...they bred and co exsisted I think rhombs need a certain amount of space to be able to tolerate eachother to any degree. and i believe this is enough space. I wantto do it because I LIEK discovery and iw ant to see if it works i would like to find out IN TRUTH if it will work. not theory and ideas unproven. according to some past events with a pond and anotehr tank it seems at least possible and iw ould like to try without just giving up and saying nehhh wont work im not teh sort to just doubt and not try. This isnt about trying to be mR macho with a great tank this is about me wanting tro do something and try something and discover if it is possible in a pure interest sense. and my experiences may even provide some data. I dont like nottaking chances nothing is ever accomplished that way...Jason


----------



## EZ_Ian

not much maintenance if you were to fill it with beer.....


----------



## 351winsor

How about putting a couple of sharks.


----------



## Sheppard

HAMMER HEAD SHARK DUDE!
DO IT! DO IT!


----------



## PygoManiac

He's already on a 2000g Shark tank project, Isnt he?


----------



## Judazzz

I wouldn't waste a tank that big on piranha's, but that's me.
Instead, I'd either turn it into a massive reef tank, salt water predators, or an Amazon biotope tank (big catfish, stingrays, arowana's, cichlids, characins, etc. etc., maybe even with a 3ft long dry jungle area for a couple of cool herps)

btw: people should stop comparing stock tanks people like George or Ash have with their own home aquariums, even if they are bigger: the conditions are as difference as night and day...
Whatever they pull off doesn't necessarily (actually, most likely won't) work in home aquariums.


----------



## EZ_Ian

Judazzz said:


> Amazon biotope tank (big catfish, stingrays, arowana's, cichlids, characins, etc. etc., maybe even with a 3ft long dry jungle area for a couple of cool herps)


 Think of how much food all of that would eat


----------



## cretinHOP

impretty good at figuring out how to make things work its part of being eccentric lol...I am gonna have a shark tank but im gonna wait a couple of years on that one. I want to learn more about saltwater before embarking on that. I mean its great and all but i want to be able to keep them alive lol...and this tank that i may build will be the all and end all P tank for me it will be my only P tank. my other 2 tanks i made will be a reef tank and the other will be an amazon tank like judazz said, which will have arowana a few ciclhlids and rays btw anyone keep arowana with oscars? rays with oscars...bad idea???


----------



## cretinHOP

i want an oscar tank.


----------



## cretinHOP

so far i wantthe puru tank with one exception..i want a varient of like every rhomb lol 2-vinny/2-puru/1-guyana/1-columbia/1-brazil...15 super reds...10 ruby reds


----------



## cretinHOP

yeah i think thats the weiner(winner)


----------



## EZ_Ian

cretinHOP said:


> yeah i think thats the weiner(winner)


 the beer tank? :beer:


----------



## cretinHOP

lol...


----------



## cretinHOP

although that may be too much rhombeus...


----------



## mori0174

seems like a lot of rhombeus for that tank. Just my opinion though. Maybe 3-4 total.


----------



## Judazzz

EZ_Ian said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon biotope tank (big catfish, stingrays, arowana's, cichlids, characins, etc. etc., maybe even with a 3ft long dry jungle area for a couple of cool herps)
> 
> 
> 
> Think of how much food all of that would eat
Click to expand...

 Man, just stocking it with those fish is well out of my league
















btw: Oscars and rays can be kept together - just make sure the size differences aren't too big.


----------



## cretinHOP

how is it out of your league? do you know what i do for work right now lol? i deliver pizza and make 20 an hour. im gonna get my persoinal trainers cert and get a better job soon but i can afford this over a 6 month period just spend in 100$ incriments every week till the project is done. and yeah i think 3-4 rhombs is smarter i just would like every varient. I just want one big ass tank i can be happy with for p's and not feel like i have to get more to be happy. maybe i will scrap the columbian idea my vin looks like one anyways....i wanna go with puruvian highbacks to make it a correct mix but i somehow cant let go of my vinny.


----------



## MR HARLEY

Well I think Whatever you decide to do it will be an awesome tank








Good Luck


----------



## EZ_Ian

you could put mr harley in the tank.... he loves Ps


----------



## Judazzz

cretinHOP said:


> how is it out of your league? do you know what i do for work right now lol? i deliver pizza and make 20 an hour. im gonna get my persoinal trainers cert and get a better job soon but i can afford this over a 6 month period just spend in 100$ incriments every week till the project is done. and yeah i think 3-4 rhombs is smarter i just would like every varient. I just want one big ass tank i can be happy with for p's and not feel like i have to get more to be happy. maybe i will scrap the columbian idea my vin looks like one anyways....i wanna go with puruvian highbacks to make it a correct mix but i somehow cant let go of my vinny.


I was talking about myself.
Given the fact that over here, medium-sized arowana's cost at least 100 bucks, stingrays many 100's of bucks, big catfish as well - you'll need lots of those fish to make a 16ft tank look at least somewhat inhabited...
_If_ I manage to find them, that is.

I do earn enough to make a good living (and beyond), but I know better ways to spend my money than on fish, so yes, it's out of my league...


----------



## MR HARLEY

EZ_Ian said:


> you could put mr harley in the tank.... he loves Ps


Ill take a swim :laugh: But only deep see diving


----------



## EZ_Ian

i want some pics of this tank under construction right now


----------



## cretinHOP

construction.,.youre gonna be waiting lmao its a 6 month project this is only an idea as it stands right now. and i donno if you buy like one fish a month and make it a long term thing its not so out of a league its hard when you have a hobby youre passionate about to go at it one step at a time but i learned in life that sometimes you have to plan ahead and take steps to accomplish things otherwise youll be one of those people in life who keeps saying "i wanna do this and i wanna do that and i wanna sky dive" but they never do it im not gonna be one of those people im gonna do sh*t i wanna do. even if i have to save money for 7 months to do it or a year or spontaniously...whatever has to be.


----------



## cretinHOP

i think im gonna convert those tanks i already made into holding tanks go get 10 more supers/ruby reds/a couple rhombs..and start the slow process of building the tank a peice at a time.


----------



## EZ_Ian

cretinHOP said:


> i think im gonna convert those tanks i already made into holding tanks go get 10 more supers/ruby reds/a couple rhombs..and start the slow process of building the tank a peice at a time.


 should be amazing when its all complete though


----------

